# Made it to 6 months:)



## CSF (May 19, 2017)

I posted when our girl Piper was 13 weeks and we were heavy in shark attack mode and got good advice! So thank you! 

She still tries to play too rough with us when she gets excited- any ideas and how to get through to her that "Leave it" or "No Bite" means just that! We show her the water bottle and she stops immediately- but I want to have her stop immediately without the water bottle. 
Would always getting a time out work for that behaviour? I would like to be able to play with her with toys without being bitten when she gets excited. 

Is this something she will outgrow or does it need to come to an end before she gets bigger? 

Also she still will be slightly snappy when we ask her to do something she doesn't feel like doing- like going outside potty before bed- usually a very firm "No" gets through to her. Please tell me she will outgrow that too??


----------



## CSF (May 19, 2017)

Okay- Piper is still doing this to us after 2 weeks of us being consistent with her. Suggestions needed please! 
She is getting rough with us- almost like what she was doing a few months ago.

She gets plenty of exercise-off and on leash- playtime with other dogs- 2 or 3 training sessions per day and lots of find it games to get her mentally tired.

Is this just a reversion phase??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might want to consider taking classes with her. It's more to teach us, than the dog. But you learning will help her learn. 
They do go through rebellion stages, and see just how much they can get away with. You just have to keep working until they understand, the rules still apply.
Young puppies I will put up if they become overtired, and sharky. Teens, and older dogs, I want to work on the behavior before I put them up. It doesn't matter if I leash them, and work on sit, and down. Or if I make them lay quietly at my feet for a minute. You can even work on Hold. They have to hold the toy in their mouth, until told to release it. 
You are just doing something to break the frame of mind that they are in. And teach a new alternative.


----------

